# New Pier Fishing How To Manual



## reelthrill

For all you newbies and out of town guest that are interested in pier fishing, I have written a complete how to manual. It is only specific to our gulf piers in the Panhandle. I have tried to cover everything I have learned in my past 40+ years of pier fishing. The book is illustrated and covers topics such as sunglasses, rods, reels, line, leaders, cobia fishing tips, king, spanish, flounder, black snapper, bonita, sharks,whiting, pier etiquette, catching bait, and much more. I have had nothing but great reviews from anglers who have read my book thus far. It is currently at some of the piers and tackle shops along our coast. The book sells for $12.95 locally and if you PM me with your address, I will send you a copy, (free shipping), and when you receive the copy, you can mail me a check.
Thanks,
Reelthrill


----------



## kingling

i can personally vouch for this book, if anyone is interested in getting started into this awesome type of fishing this book is a must, like reelthrill said it covers everything, if you are a beginner or new to it all, or even if you have been fishing on the pier for a while, this book is very imforative and very interesting to read!!!


----------



## Hot Dog

What is the name of your book and which tackle shops have it?


----------



## reelthrill

*Pier Book*

The title is "Pier Fishing the Gulf Coast" a complete how-to manuel.
There are copies for sell at Hot Spots, Broxsons Outdoors, and Navarre Pier right now.


----------



## Brant Peacher

Great book! Very informative!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Does it come with a certificate for some "Peacher Luck"?
- I'd pay $100 to get in on some of that!!


----------



## Brant Peacher

Try'n Hard said:


> Does it come with a certificate for some "Peacher Luck"?
> - I'd pay $100 to get in on some of that!!


haha Funny stuff! 

You guys should check out this thread. The book reviews are great!

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/index.php?topic=1162.0


----------



## oxbeast1210

Ill take some Peacher Luck too 
Pm sent


----------



## Suprman

whats the closest place to ensley that sells this book?


----------



## reelthrill

Suprman said:


> whats the closest place to ensley that sells this book?


Check your PM


----------



## oxbeast1210

great book by the way good info!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## CJW

Reel thrill, Can't seem to PM you......I want to buy a copy of your book.


Chuck


----------



## reelthrill

Check your pm --Thanks!


----------



## Cornflake789

Nice! I cant wait to check it out, Im working on one of my own like that right now too


----------



## CJW

Reelthrill,
My PM is not working on this forum. Please email me your address and I will send you mine and a check for the book.


Chuck. [email protected]


----------



## CJW

PM sent 0500 Friday, 04 JAN 13

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## CJW

Reelthrill,
Got book today, just what I needed. Check will go out in Tuesdays post.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## caddysdad

*ReelThrill, I don't think that I ever sent you a check.*

If you will give me your mailing addy, I'll get it out.

Sorry about the delay.


----------



## MississippiMan

Could you send me a copy? PM is not working e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Pier book*

Thomas j. Ryan
1007 swan pond road
harriman, tenn
37748


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

I would like one of your books, bear with me on this I'm new to this site and I don't have a clue!!!
THOMAS J. RYAN
1007 SWAN POND ROAD
HARRIMAN, TENNESSEE
37748
[email protected]

Thank you, Tom


----------



## rnovakwvu

New to the area and trying to learn a little bit! I would like one of your books but the PM doesn't seem to work.

Ron Novak
6023 Chandelle Cir
Pensacola, FL 32507


----------



## reelthrill

Thanks for the interest. At the moment, I am completely sold out of books. ( I never expected to sell this many!) I am having some printed and they should be ready very soon. I will mail each of you a copy with payment instructions when I get them.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RonA

reelthrill said:


> For all you newbies and out of town guest that are interested in pier fishing, I have written a complete how to manual. It is only specific to our gulf piers in the Panhandle. I have tried to cover everything I have learned in my past 40+ years of pier fishing. The book is illustrated and covers topics such as sunglasses, rods, reels, line, leaders, cobia fishing tips, king, spanish, flounder, black snapper, bonita, sharks,whiting, pier etiquette, catching bait, and much more. I have had nothing but great reviews from anglers who have read my book thus far. It is currently at some of the piers and tackle shops along our coast. The book sells for $12.95 locally and if you PM me with your address, I will send you a copy, (free shipping), and when you receive the copy, you can mail me a check.
> Thanks,
> Reelthrill


Just what I need. Looking for my copy. What I also need, being a newbee in this area, is a GPS address for the local fishing piers, bridges, etc. Is there one available? Thanks, Ron Allen


----------



## reelthrill

RonA said:


> Just what I need. Looking for my copy. What I also need, being a newbee in this area, is a GPS address for the local fishing piers, bridges, etc. Is there one available? Thanks, Ron Allen


I am currently sold out and am waiting to have more printed. Don't know why the printing process is taking so long this time. Will check tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## RonA

OK, please send me one when you get them. Ron


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*book*

Send me one also.


----------



## reelthrill

For all those that have requested a pier fishing how to manual: They will be completed today and I will mail them out on Monday.
Thanks,


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Book*

Thank you very much, Tom.


----------



## Triple R

Sent ya a PM


----------



## Illinijeff

Pm sent


----------



## reelthrill

All books will be mailed out to those who requested one ---This morning
Thanks!


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Book*

Thank you, Tom


----------



## Illinijeff

Thanks!


----------



## reelthrill

Thank Yall and see you on Navarre Pier soon!


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Book*

Check is in the mail!!!!


----------



## Illinijeff

My check will be sent out tomorrow morning. I started reading the book as soon as I received it. Great information. I did have a question about king fishing with a 706z. I know you say to let it free spool after they take your bait. While your bait is in the water and the line is out of the roller you hold it with your index finger. Do you let him run a little bit before setting the line back into the roller? Thanks!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Illinijeff said:


> My check will be sent out tomorrow morning. I started reading the book as soon as I received it. Great information. I did have a question about king fishing with a 706z. I know you say to let it free spool after they take your bait. While your bait is in the water and the line is out of the roller you hold it with your index finger. Do you let him run a little bit before setting the line back into the roller? Thanks!


Yep I do this with any reel I king fish with I have better hookup ratios.


----------



## pdtheiss

would love to have a copy

Rev. Paul Theiss
2704 Ziegler Road
Bay City MI 48706


----------



## reelthrill

pdtheiss said:


> would love to have a copy
> 
> Rev. Paul Theiss
> 2704 Ziegler Road
> Bay City MI 48706


Will mail one out in the morning.
Thanks


----------



## Austin

Heck, I may be able to learn something new! Send one my way. I will PM you my info.


----------



## reelthrill

Austin said:


> Heck, I may be able to learn something new! Send one my way. I will PM you my info.


Austin, I have been pier fishing for well over 40 years and I am still learning! Learning to use braided lines has been the biggest adjustment. I remember being stripped by a big tarpon in 1973-1974 and saying how i wished they would make a line that had superior strength and small diameter. Little did I know that braided lines would be invented. 
Send me your info.
Thanks


----------



## pdtheiss

*Don't know how to PM*

Sorry if I erred in posting my address ... didn't know how to PM. am new to the site. Please accept my apology


----------



## reelthrill

pdtheiss said:


> Sorry if I erred in posting my address ... didn't know how to PM. am new to the site. Please accept my apology


no problem whatsoever!


----------



## Triple R

Reelthrill,
Did you get my PM? I would like a book. I will resend you my information.
Thanks Ray


----------



## Kenn

*I would like to order your book*

I would like to order your book but so new to forum, I am trying to figure out how to post provate message to you


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN

*Book*

I"m not the author you need to look him up in older posts. Tom


----------



## startzc

I just got my copy Monday, already read some of it twice, especially the cobia and king parts. Great info, I can't wait to put it to use. Well worth the price.


----------



## reelthrill

Triple R said:


> Reelthrill,
> Did you get my PM? I would like a book. I will resend you my information.
> Thanks Ray


I am out of town and just now received your message. I will send one out on Monday when I return.
Thanks!


----------



## tofer

You know it would be really cool if this were to be published to amazon kindle or pdf of some sort.


----------



## Mr John

Interested in picking up this book. I will be in town tuesday before the 4th


----------



## startzc

tofer said:


> You know it would be really cool if this were to be published to amazon kindle or pdf of some sort.


I was actually going to do that with my copy but I figured if it gets out in digital form then the man nice enough to provide us with this good info wouldn't get his due for it. After printing costs and stuff I doubt he's making much off it but every little bit matters in today's economy.


----------



## startzc

However, reelthrill, if you wanted to be able to distribute this electronically with some encryption/security that you could manage I would be willing to work on it for you. Absolutely free of charge, the information was it's own reward.


----------



## reelthrill

*Pier Book*

If you are fishing Navarre Pier, then you can pick a book up at the pier tackle shop or Broxson's Outdoors in Navarre. Hot spots bait and tackle may have some left in Gulf Breeze but I am not sure. You can pm me and I will send you purchase information as well.
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Mr John

Picked up a copy this weekend. I am literally starting from scratch.

Now to decide what I want to catch, and what to do it with.

Barely Legal Redfish I caught off a sandbar near Venice, Louisiana
started the new addiction*:thumbup:
*


----------



## bdyboarder86

Mr John said:


> Picked up a copy this weekend. I am literally starting from scratch.
> 
> Now to decide what I want to catch, and what to do it with.
> 
> Barely Legal Redfish I caught off a sandbar near Venice, Louisiana
> started the new addiction*:thumbup:
> *


and thats how it all starts...... haha


----------



## Jgatorman

I hope you have one left! Sent pm thanks


----------

